# Trolling Motor in Kickapoo



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Has anybody launched at Broken Arrow and exclusively used a trolling motor? I'm wondering if we can hit enough spots without running out of juice. I'd rather not paddle back. 

We have an aluminum boat, 30 lb trolling motor, and a 12-volt marine battery. I probably need to get another battery for back-up.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

There are some good spots within trolling distance, esp with two batteries. I would not try it with strong south or north winds though. But you could always grab a toe!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I really want that 6 hp Suzuki with integrated fuel tank, but I'm trying to be fiscally responsible for the next few months. My old 6hp Evinrude is tempermental. I guess I could always take the Skiff and not worry about it.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Danny,

I have puttered around for hours in the creek with my big boat on trolling motor. I have to believe that with 2 batteries and expecting that from time to time you will lay up and fish a hole you should be fine. BP is right about a tow. There are so many folks in the creek this time of year even if you have some trouble you won't be far from help.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh, BTW I forgot to mention. Fiscal responsibility is over rated.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Fiscally responsible?*



Danny O said:


> I really want that 6 hp Suzuki with integrated fuel tank, but I'm trying to be fiscally responsible for the next few months. My old 6hp Evinrude is tempermental. I guess I could always take the Skiff and not worry about it.


 ******* Danny, this is fishing! why would you want to be fiscally resposible ... other than family, friends, fast cars, and hunting, the most important thing on this earth!! You need to get a grip on reality, Bud! LOL tb


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm an impulse buyer. I could pull the trigger at any moment. You reading this Pet Spoon?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

You know I'm always good for a tow if you need it since I'm so close; or you could just go with me!!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

DannyO the Destiny has been up and down them creeks by the source of 24 volts on many occasions! Had plenty of amps to spare! She's pretty heavy @ 22" loaded with ice and all the needs to have a great fishing trip!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Two batteries is all you need. But why worry about needing a tow. Don't you have Pet Spoon paddle trained?

I never understood fiscally responsibility. I have made lots of money in my life. I spent most of it on booze and wild women. But not being fiscal astute I wasted the rest of it.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Okay, i just was lookin through my Websters Lonestar Proud Edition, as well as my personalized Lonestar Proud Thesaurus........ "fiscally responsible" ain't in thar so I'm guessin this hereun phrase don't pertain to me none.

Is this sumpin that'll help me catch more white perches and sand basses and catfishes, cause if'n it is I wus needin an excuse to go to Academy, Gander Mountian, and Bass Pro......

Wait a minute, I'm thinkin my wife mentioned sumpin about that word one time after I bought sum fishin stuff that she just didn't think I needed no more of....but i don't think I'm gonna ask her bout it again cause if'n I rember right she wudn't none to happy......


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

There is spending and investing . I think any money spent on fishing gear or on my boat is an "investment" ! Lol 

I guess you could always take your truck battery out as backup . Take jumper cables . Seems like there are always a fisherman helpful to give you a quick jump if you needed it .


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny O said:


> I'm an impulse buyer. I could pull the trigger at any moment. You reading this Pet Spoon?


Pull the trigger! _perhaps reverse psychology will work this time_


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Pet Spoon said:


> Pull the trigger! _perhaps reverse psychology will work this time_


Rut-Row


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Danny, I don't blame you for wanting to use an aluminum boat in the creeks. I have a john to use in the river and creeks and really like it. Pull the trigger.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Pet Spoon said:


> Pull the trigger! _perhaps reverse psychology will work this time_


What about this?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

or this?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Fish out of the skiff you have. Don't buy that HD, you will regret it. Get you a Honda Goldwing and you and Pet Spoon can ride everywhere and enjoy the ride. I have a Goldwing and me and the ex rode it a lot and took mini vacations on it.

Matt


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does that harley float, and can you put a trolling motor on it. Russ you're a nutt!!! I'll never get rid of my 16' alumacraft 25 Mercury & a 4hp Merc. kicker... I've gotten rid of others and have regretted it!


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Comfort - buy the Honda
Style - buy the HD
Domestic Tranquility - buy the Suzuki 6HP OB


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> Russ you're a nutt!!!


Was tryin to lighten the mood a little......was thinkin Danny was just gettin ready to step in a big ole pile of dung and get it smeared all over himself...... if he buys that HD it will be a mistake....should buy a Victory! LOL

-LP


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny O said:


> or this?


 I know what you're doing, honey! _Double reverse psychology_ won't work!!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Resale the HD, Like the way you think DannyO! Honda just like a boat depreciates the day you buy it! But to each is own! Best deal 6hp and the HD it's only money!Let me know when the deal is done we'll go riding!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

rocket34 said:


> Danny,
> 
> I have puttered around for hours in the creek with my big boat on trolling motor. I have to believe that with 2 batteries and expecting that from time to time you will lay up and fish a hole you should be fine. BP is right about a tow. There are so many folks in the creek this time of year even if you have some trouble you won't be far from help.


Rocket...are you boating up there from our place?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

This will save you lots of money.

http://www.jamestowndistributors.co...s and Paddles&category=405&refine=1&page=GRID


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mark,
I do run up the marked channel to the creek. I find that easier than trailering. I have learned where most of the stumps are by having contacted a few. It can be a slow ride when the weather is iffy but normally it is a relatively quick trip.

We need to work up a trip together one day this winter.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Buying a 6 hp motor for a 14 foot Al. boat is not being responsible. However, buying a 15 hp motor is very responsible.


----------

